

Using GoDaddy SSL Certificates with NGINX - charlesmount
http://onehub.com/past/2009/10/2/using_godaddy_ssl_certificates_with/

======
tsally
Another garbage 5 minute tech tutorial on the front page. If you can't figure
this out on your own you shouldn't be responsible for your site's SSL cert, or
anything else related to security.

------
a2tech
You do the same thing with Apache-Verisign as an example ships all their certs
requiring an intermediate certificate. I run into a lot of websites in Firefox
and Safari that cause SSL errors because they're not passing along the proper
intermediate cert.

